# Is it over



## williamd23 (Nov 5, 2011)

I have emotionally been cheating on my wife of 1 year. I flirt with girls at work and say things I know I shouldn't she has forgiven me over and over and tonight is the last time she now wants a divorce . We have one child together who is 6 weeks old, how can I fix this, how can I show my wife that I am sorry and that I love her?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It sucks when your chick has finaly replaced you. I wonder who she met? I strongly suggest you set up an appointment with a MC.

In taking this step on your own it will show some commitment. So make the call and set the appointment and give your wife the info. If she goes great, if not go alone.....it will give you some additional insight on how to manage your sitch.

Remember this, just in case its too late, but on the next marriage always know that no matter were you're at your wife is always there. 

I like to believe my wife is next to me every second of the day, and I act accordingly. It keeps me out of alot of trouble.


----------



## williamd23 (Nov 5, 2011)

She hasnt found someone she is just really pissed at me and wants a divorce i just wanna make it right and show her we belong together and that i messed up


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Call her often just to say hi and that your thinking about her. keep it short and don't talk about nothing other then you were just thinking of her.

My chick calls me on her way to work, at break, at lunch, and on her way home.

The convo is meaningless with regard to not having any real topic, other then that she is were she is and what she is sopposed to be doing and...simple enough a 2-3 minute call to just say she loves me and that I am on her mind.....a simple check in if you will.

Try it , it worked in our case, it might help yours. ust keep in mind the call isn't about talking about any thing in general, its just quick statement that you are thinking about her and you hope to see her soon enough.

This and presents seem to go over good.



what about the MC?


----------



## williamd23 (Nov 5, 2011)

Idk she might not even want to do that we talked about it before and she never expressed a desire for it


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Again a huge statement here is an action of serious commitment, making the appointment, and *telling* her your are going and it is her choice to go or not.

Get it? its an action that shows her a dangable effort on your part. Your not just telling her "we should go to MC" your acualy taking a step in bettering your self and your marriage. You can,t force her but you can invite her.

So find a counselor, call them, set an appointment, AND THEN TELL HER WHAT YOU DID. Again this is a bold action on your part not just words!


----------



## williamd23 (Nov 5, 2011)

ok thanks i will give it a try thanks again for the help


----------

